

Star Wars: The Force Awakens - antr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erLk59H86ww&list

======
antr
I don't dislike J.J. Abrams as a director (I'm a big fan of Lost)... but I
wish it were the Nolan brothers who worked on this Star Wars movie.

~~~
junto
Many criticize Christopher Nolan for not managing to create emotional
characters, but it would definitely look awesome!

------
dekhn
I went back and watched the original films recently; it was really nice how
the camera doesn't pan or jerk around or lose focus, so you can actually see
details and understand what's going on.

------
drham
This trailer is really not helping my personal goal of keeping my expectations
low for this movie.

